# Is WHOLE grain -long grain rice/okay?



## nsmith4366 (May 4, 2002)

I know whole wheat is a no no, especially stone ground, but I'm wondering about whole grain brown, basmati and uncle bens parboiled rice products...they are high fiber, but the packages don't say what kind of fiber - maybe because the inside is soluable and the outside is insoluable the mix is okay??? Anyone's experiences?


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I tried Uncle Ben's quick (or whatever) brown rice and got D within an hour! I continued to have cramps and urgency for a week. And D is not one of my usual symptoms.







I posted a thread about it here if you want to look for it - I'm never eating brown rice anywhere, anyhow, for any reason ever again. You might notice that in countries where the main food is rice it's *white* rice. There's reason for that!


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

Generally brown rice is supposed to be ok, it's one of the only whole grains that isn't too hard to tolerate (though everyone is different). I was advised to try brown rice because white rice is nutritionally deficient and was convinced it would screw up my guts as I cant tolerate anything raw or whole grains. However it was fine as, if you're worried try pre soaking it and cook it for at least double the time recommended, the chinese make it into a congee which is 6 parts water to one part rice cooked v slowly over a low heat. It shouldn't scrape the bowel wall like wholewheat would, I actually find short grain brown rice quite soothing.


----------

